# Battery powered face shield respirator



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Guys , has anyone had good results , like no fogging on the sheid with one of these ? 
My one eye goes off the charts when I get dust in it , and a shield on my hard hat isn't cutting it .
Guess I'm stuck paying the big bucks for a better system . I'm sure I'm going to have to go with a powered system , as I can fog up anything very quickly . Googles give me a work window of about 5 seconds 

This is kind of interesting, but I, not familiar with any of them . Climbing in my attic , I think a big battery hanging there might be a pita? 

https://www.canadianwoodworking.com/tools/power-face-shield-respirators


----------



## kp91 (Sep 10, 2004)

I have the Triton, but I don't think they make it anymore. I will admit it can be hot and heavy at times, but it works,. I would love to use the breathing air rig we have at work for blasting, but that compressor alone is over $1000.


----------



## kp91 (Sep 10, 2004)

Even my kids were able to use it when they were much littler 

http://www.routerforums.com/kp91s-gallery/14312-years-pine-cars.html#post186475


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

kp91 said:


> Even my kids were able to use it when they were much littler
> 
> http://www.routerforums.com/kp91s-gallery/14312-years-pine-cars.html#post186475


Doug it does look like a nice system . I doubt I'll find it in Canada . I'm sure the system I seen at Acklands is more like a thousand dollars .


Doug I never realized you beat me here by a decade lol


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Rick, I have the Trend Airshield Pro and it is easy to live with. I wear it over my safety glasses and use HF ear muff style hearing protectors with it. Companies like Comau and Kuka now require face shields when grinding, sanding and for some cutting applications. A regular face shield fogged up in an instant on me and that meant constant stops to clear it. I am happy with the performance so far. Trend offers a plastic shield protector similar to what people use to protect their cell phones and this struck me as a good idea.


----------



## katabrontes (Nov 12, 2014)

Hi I looked into this recently in UK. I was considering a lightweight powered system 

https://www.jsp.co.uk/link/en/respiratory-protection/powercap-powered-air-respirator/c/

or the 3M Powerflow but when I contacted the supplier they told me it was not suitable for use with MDF which needs special filters (ABEK1P3) to handle the toxic fumes produced by machining as well as for the dust itself. They recommended this one

JSP - PressToCheck? ABEK1P3 Force 8 and 10 Mask Filters - Pair - [JS-BMN750-000-600] 

I bought two and have found them very good. My glasses don't fog up with this mask and I can wear ear defenders over it quite easily. It does get a bit hot in the summer but is very light and comfortable and makes a very good seal on my face (wouldn't if you have a beard). Much cheaper than a full head ventilated powered system as used in industrial applications which I imagine are also quite heavy.

*NB to Mike re Trend airflow* I see on the Amazon website 

https://www.amazon.co.uk/Trend-TREA...refRID=GSRDSJ1VD3JHEAE64BHQ#detail_bullets_id

although it states that this is "suitable for use when machining MDF" it also states later "Pack of 2 filters, suitable for use against solid particulates only" which does not match the advice I was given by JSP who make a wide range of protective equipment.


----------



## vindaloo (May 30, 2009)

RainMan 2.0 said:


> ................I doubt I'll find it in Canada...............


Rick, take a look at this one on *mazon uk and see if they ship to you. I've bought stuff from *mazon US and had no problems, don't see why it shouldn't be a problem the other way round. And this one ahs just had a fantastic price slash. There are others for over 600gbp but this one was 315gbp reduced to 195gbp


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Mike, the Airshield Pro is designed for dust but not vapors. It is not a respirator. I use a 3M mask for spraying finishes with the proper cartridges installed; 3M offers dust cartridges too and that is what I used prior to getting my Airshield Pro. The problem with most masks is they are just plain uncomfortable to wear, at least I do not enjoy having a sweaty face. Comfort and safety is why I chose the Airshield Pro. I will snap some photos later with more details than you can find in any of the advertising. Both Rockler and Woodcraft offer the Airshield Pro.


----------



## MEBCWD (Jan 14, 2012)

I have an older Airshield Pro and built a couple of extra batteries for it and the 4 batteries will last me for a day and recharge over night for use the next day.


----------



## CharleyL (Feb 28, 2009)

A friend has one of these and he's quite happy with it, although it's quite expensive. He liked it because he said that it fit better than the Trend and others that he had tried. 

http://multimedia.3m.com/mws/media/394526O/3m-airstream-safety-helmet-service-life.pdf

These used to be advertised everywhere, but this was all I found quickly with a picture to show of it.

I have considered getting a full face type powered respirator, but so far I have been using the 3M half face filtered respirators with the dust cartridges. For welding I use the P100 with the pancake type filters designed for welding fumes, because it fits under my welding helmet. A powered version would be much better for this, but I don't do enough welding to justify the expense. If I get a powered respirator it will be for woodworking dust protection and also with face and head protection something like the one in the link.

Charley


----------



## Roy Drake (Feb 10, 2014)

I own, and recommend, Trend AirShield Pro.


----------

